# Digital Dream Door's 100 Greatest Film Score Composers



## Darren Durann (Sep 26, 2017)

https://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/movie-pages/movie_composers.html

Besides the way premature over ranking of a few current composers, the main problem I have with this is the "film" distinction. I get the feeling that in the next century there won't be such a distinction...and those prematurely overranked dudes will be the first to fall by the wayside.

Anyways, hopefully there will be civil, non-Tiger Beat discussion on this topic.


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, do *not* agree with the placement of some of those composers, but I guess everyone has their opinions on what makes and who is the 'greatest'.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Sep 26, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> https://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/movie-pages/movie_composers.html
> 
> Besides the way premature over ranking of a few current composers, the main problem I have with this is the "film" distinction. I get the feeling that in the next century there won't be such a distinction...and those prematurely overranked dudes will be the first to fall by the wayside.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully there will be civil, non-Tiger Beat discussion on this topic.





After reviewing the list, the composers at VI-Control make their way to the home of the original list's author for a civil discussion.



P.S I wasn't surprised about John Williams being on top, but Bernard Herrmann should may have been a few places higher.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 26, 2017)

ugh, how can it not lead to a Tiger Beat discussion on such a topic. ....really, isn't ranking them in such a way a silly endeavor? Anyway, a lot of great composers on that list.


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 27, 2017)

mac said:


> Wow, do *not* agree with the placement of some of those composers, but I guess everyone has their opinions on what makes and who is the 'greatest'.



I think this was a poll, so I imagine there's a younger demographic


SterlingArcher said:


> After reviewing the list, the composers at VI-Control make their way to the home of the original list's author for a civil discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I wasn't surprised about John Williams being on top, but Bernard Herrmann should may have been a few places higher.




Williams probably does deserve to be there. I also had a problem with Herrmann below Bernstein and felt Rozsa was placed way too low. However



patrick76 said:


> ugh, how can it not lead to a Tiger Beat discussion on such a topic. ....really, isn't ranking them in such a way a silly endeavor? Anyway, a lot of great composers on that list.



He has a point.


----------

